# Debug code 05...



## NC37 (May 5, 2012)

I'm stuck with this code on the board of a ASrock 990FX Extreme 4. It is listed as "oem initialization before microcode loading"

Trying to boot with Phenom II 945, 8GB Samsung 30nm DDR3 1600, and dual GTX 460s. 

It just sits there with that code displayed on the board LED. Any idea? I've pulled the SLI setup, tried both RAM chips alone. Is this something that happens with these? Do they need to sit there and load the UEFI for awhile before working?


----------



## 95Viper (May 5, 2012)

The latest bios is 1.60, I believe.
If you are not using it, try it.
Reset the CMOS and make sure your CLR CMOS jumper is in the correct position.

Are you using any other add-in cards?
Un-plug any un-needed devices (such as, usb modems, usb Blue Tooth, usb hubs, etc.)

Check all your connections, and you may want to reseat that cpu and check the socket.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 5, 2012)

+1 on the Reset. Push comes to shove get a BE 955 CPU



95Viper said:


> The latest bios is 1.60, I believe.
> If you are not using it, try it.
> Reset the CMOS and make sure your CLR CMOS jumper is in the correct position.
> 
> ...


----------



## NC37 (May 5, 2012)

New CPU isn't really an option. This one is listed as supported just fine.

I've reset CMOS multiple times. Jumper is in the proper position. 

One factor I changed was the CPU bracket. Swapped the stock for the 212+ backplate and HSF.

I just got back from relatives. Was able to test out the RAM on their PC. Samsung RAM is fine, works in theirs. But when I try their RAM in mine, Corsair 1600, it gives 05 code still.

Gonna test out messing with the CPU some more. Did have that one issue with the 212+ on another AM3 build. Wondering if I'm having the same.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 5, 2012)

if youre mixing the Samsung and Corsair, dont, Also that Corsair ram may not work with that board properly or is failing



NC37 said:


> New CPU isn't really an option. This one is listed as supported just fine.
> 
> I've reset CMOS multiple times. Jumper is in the proper position.
> 
> ...



Im wondering if that bracket is shorting/grounding the motherboard somewhere too


----------



## NC37 (May 5, 2012)

Well I put the stock bracket back. Nothing. I tried resetting the CMOS via board another 2 or 3 times...nothing. Finally decide to hit the CMOS reset button on the back of the board...now it comes up. So in the end...I have no idea what made it work. I had hit that button earlier too and nothing happened. Maybe backplate. I might do my little plastic stock plate mod to be sure.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 5, 2012)

NC37 said:


> Well I put the stock bracket back. Nothing. I tried resetting the CMOS via board another 2 or 3 times...nothing. Finally decide to hit the CMOS reset button on the back of the board...now it comes up. So in the end...I have no idea what made it work. I had hit that button earlier too and nothing happened. Maybe backplate. I might do my little plastic stock plate mod to be sure.



ok if the metal bracket is touching contacts on the motherboard and case, put tape on the metal bracket to shield it from the motherboard and case. Ive put tape on caps to prevent contact on motherboards before just as a precaution even on PCI Brackets


----------



## 95Viper (May 5, 2012)

NC37 said:


> Finally decide to hit the CMOS reset button on the back of the board...now it comes up. So in the end...I have no idea what made it work. I had hit that button earlier too and nothing happened.



Clear CMOS button may be sticking?
Not anything up against it, is it?

Glad your up and running.


----------



## NC37 (May 5, 2012)

Well, its working for the moment. Now to figure out how to OC it. My old Gigabyte was finally acting up to the point I needed a new one. Sale on this board happened at the right time. Didn't have the money to swing complete rebuild with Z77.

I gotta say, I like the UEFI bios but it feels like a new breed on the clocking. On my old AM2 I just upped the bus, voltages, tweaked multipliers then ran with it. This seems to require much more fine tuning. Can't even get the RAM over 1600 atm. Seems real finicky, gonna have to look up some timings to try. I know the CPU can do past 3.6Ghz. Had it up there but my old board couldn't handle it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 5, 2012)

NC37 said:


> Well, its working for the moment. Now to figure out how to OC it. My old Gigabyte was finally acting up to the point I needed a new one. Sale on this board happened at the right time. Didn't have the money to swing complete rebuild with Z77.
> 
> I gotta say, I like the UEFI bios but it feels like a new breed on the clocking. On my old AM2 I just upped the bus, voltages, tweaked multipliers then ran with it. This seems to require much more fine tuning. Can't even get the RAM over 1600 atm. Seems real finicky, gonna have to look up some timings to try. I know the CPU can do past 3.6Ghz. Had it up there but my old board couldn't handle it.




Listen Overclocking the Ram isnt going to get you any further in performance, Timings however will.

Its best to just leave the ram at factory with timings and voltage


----------



## NC37 (May 5, 2012)

Well, a nice little upgrade. Feels like a new system. The faster RAM and board certainly is noticed. Did a Hard Reset bench. Picked up a few fps. Avg in the low 40s jumped to 50s. Minimum gained about 10fps. Loaded SWTOR too and tried out Alderaan a little. Wonderful to not have it so jerky. Can't wait to try BF3.

One note...the SLI bridge that came with the board didn't work. Ended up using my old bridge from the Gigabyte. Hopefully not a bad sign of the build quality. Used Asrock years ago when they were the niche market boardmaker. Think I got maybe a year or so out of it before it died.

Guess I can finally lay my old 570 to rest. Served me well since 06. Wish things had held out a little longer till paychecks came in to fund a better build but oh well...another year, another build to look forward to.


----------

